# 100 Gallon Planted Discus Setup



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Just wanted to share a few pics of one of my tanks.

Tank has been going for about 4 months, plants for couple weeks, and discus are just out of a two week quarantine.

I have 23 juvenile discus in here, looking to get down to about a dozen or so once they've been given a chance to grow a bit more.

Other tankmates include emperor tetras, sterbai cories, silvertip bristlenose plecos and a school of silver glowlight variant tetras.

Currently feeding 5 times a day, bloodworms, pellets and frozen krill and mysis.

Water changes twice a week @ 50%.

Light canopies are retro-fitted with Aqua Ray LED light strips. Gives the tank a cool looking shimmer.

Anyways, here are the pics:

Excuse the dirty tank.


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

WOW! amazing tank! im very jealous


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

glad to see another planted tank!


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

wow the discus are soo amazing! i think i'm gonna get a few and put it in my 210 with my aro's and tigers =D


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Just a caution, simont - If you have arowanas and tiger barbs - neither specie is compatible with discus, and will likely cause significant problems for the discus.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

thats cool, neat that u can actualy see the shimmer effect of the leds, cant wait till mine come!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good. And nice Manzanita. I got 2 of the ones you sold me in my 100 gallon cube too (reminds me I gotta get some pics up).


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

wow  amazing tank! those branches are really nice. i wish i could get pieces like that up here.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> wow  amazing tank! those branches are really nice. i wish i could get pieces like that up here.


Just get a box shipped up there. I believe that's how DeepRed got his as they were in boxes when I went to pick mine up.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

very , very nice set up! Those are some gorgeous Discus!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Never been a discus guy myself but I gotta say that the full tank shot looks impressive. Great job.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Never been a discus guy myself but I gotta say that the full tank shot looks impressive. Great job.


Same here. Very impressed. Well done.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words. I haven't kept discus for quite a while now, so just getting back into the swing of things.

Here are some pics of my old 150 gallon cube:


























I really miss that tank, but with the odd footprint it didn't really fit anywhere in my new place.

If discus aren't your thing, I have an 8 foot 300 gallon tank on order that's due to arrive next month. 
Stay tuned.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

deepRED said:


> I really miss that tank, but with the odd footprint it didn't really fit anywhere in my new place.
> 
> If discus aren't your thing, I have an 8 foot 300 gallon tank on order that's due to arrive next month.
> Stay tuned.


Wow....count me subbed to that one already. Fresh or salt?

And yeah, square tanks are tough to fit. Hence the reason I went 30x30 and ended up with a 100+/- gallons. Only one corner was acceptable to my better half.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

It's going to be freshwater. One reef tank in the house is enough work as it is.

Plus the tank is going in-wall, so salt creep is not something I'd look forward to dealing with.

To be honest I haven't fully decided what to stock it with yet. Still in the planning stages. 



2wheelsx2 said:


> Wow....count me subbed to that one already. Fresh or salt?
> 
> And yeah, square tanks are tough to fit. Hence the reason I went 30x30 and ended up with a 100+/- gallons. Only one corner was acceptable to my better half.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Just get a box shipped up there. I believe that's how DeepRed got his as they were in boxes when I went to pick mine up.


are those from aprils?


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

deepRED said:


> Thanks for all the kind words. I haven't kept discus for quite a while now, so just getting back into the swing of things.
> 
> Here are some pics of my old 150 gallon cube:
> 
> ...


i'd kick my kids out of their room for a tank that looked like that  hahahaha


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> are those from aprils?


I believe they are not, but that April has some of that box for sale now. I'll let the OP answer himself though. April does have lots of different ones though.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

deepRED said:


> Just wanted to share a few pics of one of my tanks.
> 
> Tank has been going for about 4 months, plants for couple weeks, and discus are just out of a two week quarantine.
> 
> ...


What is that substrate you are using on the bottom of the tank...looks like brown pellets...it looks cool whatever it is!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow that cube was amazing.


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

emile said:


> Just a caution, simont - If you have arowanas and tiger barbs - neither specie is compatible with discus, and will likely cause significant problems for the discus.


i saw before, someone had discus with their aros,tigers and rays before... before the old site crashed.. it was a lovely addition.. but one day i'll try it out


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

what type of discus is the yellow one?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I have
Lots
Of the same branchy pieces at my shop. The rest of the box.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

emile said:


> Just a caution, simont - If you have arowanas and tiger barbs - neither specie is compatible with discus, and will likely cause significant problems for the discus.


I would keep tiger barbs with discus . I have kept a 34 inch silver arowana with discus for about 3 years with no problems. But the discus were bigger than the arowana when I introduce them and the I never kept any discus under 4 in with the arowana


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Clownloachlover said:


> What is that substrate you are using on the bottom of the tank...looks like brown pellets...it looks cool whatever it is!


The substrate is Florabase. Similar to the ADA substrate, with the chemical makeup being slightly different and obviously having a lighter color. It's good in that the granules are root permeable, but it tends to break down quicker over time compared to the ADA.



Bluebarry said:


> what type of discus is the yellow one?


Golden Sunrise. They have a bit of peppering, but colors are quite nice. All my discus are on pellet now, which should help to keep the colors strong.

The manzanita wood I got was a one-off. It was sold to me by someone who was using it as wedding centerpieces. Definitely unique. 
April kindly offered to keep some of it at her shop for those people who couldn't make it out the the tri-cities.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Discus Dave said:


> I would keep tiger barbs with discus . I have kept a 34 inch silver arowana with discus for about 3 years with no problems. But the discus were bigger than the arowana when I introduce them and the I never kept any discus under 4 in with the arowana


I've seen this done with arowanas as well, although it's probably not something I would recommend to anyone. Since discus by nature are very skittish, anything that is overly agressive will cause them to be stressed out. I think this may have worked for some for a couple of reasons:

1) The discus are introduced to the tank and well established first. The more they feel at home and feel secure, the better.

2) The discus are large, and are within a decent sized group.

Still, it's not a combination I would suggest to anyone unless you feel like taking a risk. The thing with arowanas, especially the asian variety, is that they can snap at any moment. One day it will get along with anything, then the next they can become overly aggressive. 
I've been keeping aros for over 15 years and so I've seen my fair share.
Keeping them with any vulnerable fish will always be a risk.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Never been a discus guy myself but I gotta say that the full tank shot looks impressive. Great job.


thanks!

Nice job with the 400 gallon btw.

I brought that tank in from Squamish and had it running up until I shut down my fish room. It was stocked with 5 arowanas, 3 rays, and 3 large wide bar tigers. 
I sold it, and I think it got passed around a couple of times before it make it your way.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Never been a discus guy myself but I gotta say that the full tank shot looks impressive. Great job.


+1 thats probably the nicest discus tank ive seen, perhaps because of all the other color in there as well, and the scaping.. its beautiful, im usually not a discus fan
i esp like the lights, great job.


----------



## Holyarmor (Apr 29, 2010)

emile said:


> Just a caution, simont - If you have arowanas and tiger barbs - neither specie is compatible with discus, and will likely cause significant problems for the discus.





Discus Dave said:


> I would keep tiger barbs with discus . I have kept a 34 inch silver arowana with discus for about 3 years with no problems. But the discus were bigger than the arowana when I introduce them and the I never kept any discus under 4 in with the arowana


Totally agree with Discus Dave. There are no set rules that everything should be done in one particular way, as long as the keepers are happy.

Yes, I have seen large discus with other monster fish with success.

Your new tank as well as your old one are both amazing !!!!

Thanks for sharing !!!!!


----------

